# The Happy cooker  kettle grill



## chopsaw

I always thought this thing was a Weber that was sold by Sears . It used to say Kenmore on the white walls on the wheels , but says " the happy cooker " on the handles . I've read that Weber didn't re brand their stuff , so this was made by another company . I picked it out of the neighbors trash 15 years ago . They got it for a wedding gift . It has to be close to 30 years old and I'm the second owner .  I have never used it , but could not let it go to the trash .  I think I.m gonna clean it up and cook something on it . 

Anybody heard of these ?


----------



## HalfSmoked

where's the photo??

Warren


----------



## sauced

Picture??


----------



## chopsaw

Sorry , got a new phone . Here ya go .













067.jpg



__ chopsaw
__ May 5, 2017


















069.jpg



__ chopsaw
__ May 5, 2017


----------



## shyzabrau

It was made by Unarco Home Products. While not a direct ripoff of the Weber, it was close enough that Weber gave them a cease & desist order and threatened legal action. Unarco quit making them.

At least that's what I read on the internet!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Weber copy for sure

Warren


----------



## RyanMoore

shyzabrau said:


> It was made by Unarco Home Products. While not a direct ripoff of the Weber, it was close enough that Weber gave them a cease & desist order and threatened legal action. Unarco quit making them.
> 
> At least that's what I read on the internet!


I am new here I signed up just because I seen you guys talking in for me to reply I had to sign up. I have been looking for happy cooker info for two years now. My question is I have seen several different types now of happy cooker but clearly they are happy cookers. I need bottom three events for mine and I do not know what they look like, I would hate to have to put Weber covers on them. But mostly how can anybody tell the year? I have more photos I just got to find it my happy cooker has a table added.


----------



## chopsaw

Hey Ryan , glad you joined .  The weber daisy wheels  are different so don't buy any . 

You might be interested in this . Thread died out , but I did at some point give measurements for the vents  . I still have a happy cooker  if you need some measurements let me know . 





						Handy Pan Ash Catcher
					

Has anyone here heard of this? It is an internal ash collector for the Weber Kettle Grill. I need one for my 1979 Kenmore-Weber.  https://handypan.wordpress.com/2008/07/10/handy-pan-ash-catcher-for-your-kettle-grill-2/




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## RyanMoore

chopsaw said:


> Hey Ryan , glad you joined .  The weber daisy wheels  are different so don't buy any .
> 
> You might be interested in this . Thread died out , but I did at some point give measurements for the vents  . I still have a happy cooker  if you need some measurements let me know .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handy Pan Ash Catcher
> 
> 
> Has anyone here heard of this? It is an internal ash collector for the Weber Kettle Grill. I need one for my 1979 Kenmore-Weber.  https://handypan.wordpress.com/2008/07/10/handy-pan-ash-catcher-for-your-kettle-grill-2/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smokingmeatforums.com


That would be great.


----------



## Hawging It

I think it's cool. Appears to be a very rare kettle.


----------



## RyanMoore

chopsaw said:


> Hey Ryan , glad you joined .  The weber daisy wheels  are different so don't buy any .
> 
> You might be interested in this . Thread died out , but I did at some point give measurements for the vents  . I still have a happy cooker  if you need some measurements let me know .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handy Pan Ash Catcher
> 
> 
> Has anyone here heard of this? It is an internal ash collector for the Weber Kettle Grill. I need one for my 1979 Kenmore-Weber.  https://handypan.wordpress.com/2008/07/10/handy-pan-ash-catcher-for-your-kettle-grill-2/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## RyanMoore

RyanMoore said:


> That would be great.


----------



## RyanMoore

RyanMoore said:


> I am new here I signed up just because I seen you guys talking in for me to reply I had to sign up. I have been looking for happy cooker info for two years now. My question is I have seen several different types now of happy cooker but clearly they are happy cookers. I need bottom three events for mine and I do not know what they look like, I would hate to have to put Weber covers on them. But mostly how can anybody tell the year? I have more photos I just got to find it my happy cooker has a table added.


----------



## RyanMoore

Why are my posts not being approved?


----------



## RyanMoore

chopsaw said:


> I always thought this thing was a Weber that was sold by Sears . It used to say Kenmore on the white walls on the wheels , but says " the happy cooker " on the handles . I've read that Weber didn't re brand their stuff , so this was made by another company . I picked it out of the neighbors trash 15 years ago . They got it for a wedding gift . It has to be close to 30 years old and I'm the second owner .  I have never used it , but could not let it go to the trash .  I think I.m gonna clean it up and cook something on it .
> 
> Anybody heard of these ?


I would very much like your measurements this is the third time I've tried to respond but it's not letting me apparently and some kind of moderator needs to approve of me I guess also in my replies


----------



## pc farmer

RyanMoore said:


> Why are my posts not being approved?



I just approved your posts


----------



## gmc2003

You only have 7 posts. I think 10 is the magic number, before they take the leash off.

Chris


----------



## chopsaw

Ryan what measurements do you need ?


----------



## RyanMoore

gmc2003 said:


> You only have 7 posts. I think 10 is the magic number, before they take the leash of
> 
> Chris


Thanks currently I am new here I need to get on my computer but the phone is a little bit more difficult.


----------



## RyanMoore

chopsaw said:


> Ryan what measurements do you need ?


You told me not to put Weber things on the pit that the happy cooker was different in that you had the measurements you could pass on to me?


----------



## chopsaw

For the bottom vent wheels ? I'll get a pic , but give me a bit . Glueing up some cutting boards .


----------



## RyanMoore

Hey that's fine. It doesn't even have to be today. I have a lot of research to do on how to possibly fabricate them but I could do them at my work potentially. I just need a lead, every time I go on a link or something it has been closed down because it is old. I am also going to try and make a new interior Ash pan for the happy cooker. I am not a happy cooker freak or anyting, I just had this one particular pit out of my collection that I need to do something with.


----------



## chopsaw

I get it . I think mine is from 1979 . It cooks good . Is the pic you put up the lid vent ?


----------



## chopsaw

Here's some pics of the one I have . It says The Happy Cooker on the Lid handle , not the vent .






Lid . I added the gauge





Bottom .  The trouble with these vents is the little tab to control them breaks off .
I had to snip a slot so I could move them .





Close up of the one  bottom vent . Still has tab .






Close up of the  lid vent . Still has the tab .





3 1/2 inches on the one I have . Yours might be different .


----------



## RyanMoore

chopsaw said:


> Here's some pics of the one I have . It says The Happy Cooker on the Lid handle , not the vent .
> View attachment 427039
> 
> Lid . I added the gauge
> View attachment 427040
> 
> Bottom .  The trouble with these vents is the little tab to control them breaks off .
> I had to snip a slot so I could move them .
> View attachment 427042
> 
> Close up of the one  bottom vent . Still has tab .
> View attachment 427044
> 
> 
> Close up of the  lid vent . Still has the tab .
> View attachment 427041
> 
> 3 1/2 inches on the one I have . Yours might be different .
> 
> View attachment 427043


There's no way to tell the year? My handles are wood and my vent does say that happy cooker. I appreciate these photos it will help me. I am either going to fabricate new ones in my shop at work, or last night going through Lowe's I always swing through the BBQ pit I'll and I seen this fake WSM looking thing on the Shelf and I thought look at this. Whatever the smoker looking thing is they have these vents on there that made me wonder. The ash pan I am going to try and make a new one as well, I don't know how much success I'll have. But in my company there is really too, one of them is the company that I work for in another one is Heating and Cooling company. Both owners are twin brothers and in the basement of our shop we have a a machine shop they use for fabricating things for h v a c things associated with this. I've seen these guys custom make things for radiators in Old buildings any kind of duct work I've seen them make copper ductwork custom for certain places. I just have to get up the you know what to get in there and finally do it. But I am not that in a hurry to mess with that yet. It is probably best that I just sell it to somebody that can take my things for their parts. IDK


----------



## RyanMoore

chopsaw said:


> I get it . I think mine is from 1979 . It cooks good . Is the pic you put up the lid vent ?


----------



## RyanMoore

chopsaw said:


> I get it . I think mine is from 1979 . It cooks good . Is the pic you put up the lid vent ?


----------



## RyanMoore

chopsaw said:


> Here's some pics of the one I have . It says The Happy Cooker on the Lid handle , not the vent .
> View attachment 427039
> 
> Lid . I added the gauge
> View attachment 427040
> 
> Bottom .  The trouble with these vents is the little tab to control them breaks off .
> I had to snip a slot so I could move them .
> View attachment 427042
> 
> Close up of the one  bottom vent . Still has tab .
> View attachment 427044
> 
> 
> Close up of the  lid vent . Still has the tab .
> View attachment 427041
> 
> 3 1/2 inches on the one I have . Yours might be different .
> 
> View attachment 427043
> 
> [/QUOTE we are close to each other kind of.


----------

